# CJC-1295 NO DAC With Ipamorelin



## evanpatchay (Jan 26, 2015)

Tryin to run this 2X or 3X ED for around 12 weeks... Its fairly common for these to come premixed on maximpeptide or bluesky so I think I am gonna do that for ease of use. Anyone ran this before? Trying to get an idea of what to expect in terms of results. Currently cruising at 1ML of Test Enth @300mg/ml. 

Sidenote: Insulin pins sufficient for this? Concerned with the viscosity of the peps although I believe they are very thin correct?

Thanks,

Evan


----------

